# GeForce GTX 680 Can Be Flashed to GTX 770?



## btarunr (May 14, 2013)

No you can't, but read on. When we learned that NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce GTX 770 uses a GPU not unlike the GeForce GTX 680 in specifications, we overlooked one possibility, that it uses the same exact chip, the GK104. We assumed that NVIDIA could release a new ASIC codenamed "GK114" or "GK204," which features higher energy-efficiency, and GPU Boost 2.0. 

A Reddit user claims that a simple BIOS flash of the GeForce GTX 680 could turn it into a GeForce GTX 770. The BIOS ROM image, which probably works with reference-design GTX 680 boards was posted, along with a GPU-Z screenshot of a "GeForce GTX 770" obtained this way. The BIOS runs the card at 1059 MHz core, 1125 MHz maximum GPU Boost, and 1752 MHz (7.00 GHz GDDR5-effective) memory, yielding a memory bandwidth of 224 GB/s. The BIOS file can be found here (try it at your own risk). We tested the BIOS with some of our own GTX 680 cards, and found it to be nothing more than a modified GTX 680 BIOS (for increased clocks) with a modified driver INF file that makes the GeForce driver display a different model name. The BIOS just has made-up clock speeds that could run on some GTX 680 cards, but could be unstable on most. 

We created four additional GPU-Z screenshots to serve as evidence that just by modifying the INF file, you can make the card appear as anything you want. The string from the INF file is used in Windows for display purposes only; the graphics driver does not use it for anything else; certainly not feature detection.



 

 

 

 



When your GTX 680 manages to be stable with the new BIOS, the higher clock speeds obviously work to get you that 5-7 percent performance increment. Third-rate companies often get away selling rebranded fake graphics cards in developing markets using this method. For example, they buy cheap GeForce 210 cards and sell them as GT 630 for twice the money. Even between officially rebranded NVIDIA graphics cards (such as GeForce 8800 GT to 9800 GT), the device ID is changed, so there's no reason why NVIDIA won't do the same with the GTX 770. In conclusion, this "GTX 770" mod is nothing more than a combination of a custom GTX 680 BIOS that adds higher clock speeds, and a custom INF file that changes the card's name string.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 14, 2013)

No doubt the core and boost clocks are doable for most GTX 680's, but that 7000Mhz effective memory is going to find more than a few 680's wanting.


btarunr said:


> Thought so. When we learned that NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce GTX 770 uses a GPU not unlike the GeForce GTX 680 in specifications, we overlooked one possibility, that it uses the same exact chip, the GK104. We assumed that NVIDIA could release a new ASIC codenamed "GK114" or "GK204," which features higher energy-efficiency, and GPU Boost 2.0.


The GK104-425 variant rumour had been floating around for a while


----------



## natr0n (May 14, 2013)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> No doubt the core and boost clocks are doable for most GTX 680's, but that 7000Mhz effective memory is going to find more than a few 680's wanting.



what? nearly all gtx680s do those clocks right out of the box already.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

So, besides higher memory clocks the 770 doesn't offer a single ounce of performance improvement over the 680? Like said before, even the core clocks are easily attainable on the 680! :shadedshu

On the plus side, this means I already have 4 "770s"... WTF is wrong with Nvidia? Are we sure that GPU-Z shot is correct?


----------



## sanadanosa (May 14, 2013)

does it mean GTX 770 can do SLI with GTX 680?


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 14, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> what? nearly all gtx680s do those clocks right out of the box already.


I've no doubt that any of the better binned (factory OC'ed) cards should get there. I was thinking more of the vanilla 2GB boards (reference design/reference clocks) in circulation. I seem to remember that the scope of memory overclocking ranged from ~6600 - 7000+, and not every reference 680 made 7K.


15th Warlock said:


> So, besides higher memory clocks the 770 doesn't offer a single ounce of performance improvement over the 680? Like said before, even the core clocks are easily attainable on the 680! :shadedshu


If Nvidia retain the same reference blower and shroud followed by a quick onslaught of vendor designs, then its 7970 GHz Edition/ 7950 Boost redux.

I wonder if a BIOS flash workaround works for the GTX 780M as well ?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> I've no doubt that any of the better binned (factory OC'ed) cards should get there. I was thinking more of the vanilla 2GB boards (reference design/reference clocks) in circulation. I seem to remember that the scope of memory overclocking ranged from ~6600 - 7000+, and not every reference 680 made 7K.



Yes, that memory clock is not easily attainable on the 680, Nvidia must be using parts that are rated for much higher clocks for the 770


----------



## Delta6326 (May 14, 2013)

I doubt Nvidia would let some thing like this happen. Even if its the same card.
For all we know they could have looked into the coding of GPU-Z and checked what W1zz has the 770 guesstimate specs and then changed the bios to show up like this...


----------



## btarunr (May 14, 2013)

Updated with our own testing/findings. Enjoy.


----------



## nikolaj1651 (May 14, 2013)

If i have a reference cooler on my zotac 680 this http://www.zotacusa.com/geforce-gtx-680-zt-60101-10p.html

I wonder if the standard cooler can handle that ram speed and core clock :S i im not brave enough to try this out, but seems really awesome that we can flash it ;D


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

nikolaj1651 said:


> If i have a reference cooler on my zotac 680 this http://www.zotacusa.com/geforce-gtx-680-zt-60101-10p.html
> 
> I wonder if the standard cooler can handle that ram speed and core clock :S i im not brave enough to try this out, but seems really awesome that we can flash it ;D



Just use normal OC software to use these speeds. It's really no different



sanadanosa said:


> does it mean GTX 770 can do SLI with GTX 680?



It most probably won't. SLI is locked to same device ID (unless NVIDIA changes their mind). And the BIOS does not and can not change the device ID.


----------



## nikolaj1651 (May 14, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Just use normal OC software to use these speeds. It's really no different



cool! then i just set the same clock speed as the 770 with no bios update, but im current at work. but will afterburner allow me to set the ram speed that high? and can i leave the voltage at standard as it is now?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

nikolaj1651 said:


> cool! then i just set the same clock speed as the 770 with no bios update, but im current at work. but will afterburner allow me to set the ram speed that high? and can i leave the voltage at standard as it is now?



Yes you could do that, but even if it's stable at that clocks it won't turn your card into a GTX 770.


----------



## nikolaj1651 (May 14, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> even if it's stable at that clocks. It won't turn your card into a GTX 770.



yeah i know, but im not the best overclocker, so if i just use the clocks the 770 has, then i get a little boost, i just wonder if my standard cooler can handle it ;D but i will try this out when i get home.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I doubt Nvidia would let some thing like this happen. Even if its the same card.
> For all we know they could have looked into the coding of GPU-Z and checked what W1zz has the 770 guesstimate specs and then changed the bios to show up like this...



Whilst this bios is exactly what bta says it is  this is still the Exact type of thing nvidia loves to and often does ie new bios on old chip = new card = more cash.


----------



## KashunatoR (May 14, 2013)

my 680 already does 1267/7000 on a custom bios, so the only upgrade for me would be a 780 or titan, right?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Whilst this bios is exactly what bta says it is  this is still the Exact type of thing nvidia loves to and often does ie new bios on old chip = new card = more cash.



Titan brought a new Boost algorithm, so it's only reasonable to expect that GeForce 700 uses the same algorithm, or an even more advanced one.

But you are right of course, it's a business model that exists everywhere and will continue while people buy new products.


----------



## Kaynar (May 14, 2013)

So in fact the GTX770 will be a "GTX680 GHZ edition", like AMD did with their cards?


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 14, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> So in fact the GTX770 will be a "GTX680 GHZ edition", like AMD did with their cards?


Technically the GTX 680 is already a Gigahertz edition (1006 MHz base frequency), although I'm hoping that Nvidia raise the base clock to 1111 for the 770...just b'cos


----------



## Kaynar (May 14, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Technically the GTX 680 is already a Gigahertz edition (1006 MHz base frequency), although I'm hoping that Nvidia raise the base clock to 1111 for the 770...just b'cos
> http://i.imgur.com/t23gzBW.gif



Yeah I'm just talking about the principle of releasing a card which simply has higher clocks than the previous model and a few more software tricks. If they actually sell it at the same price as current GTX680 and lower the price of the 600series it could work well for nVidia.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 14, 2013)

CD via S|A said said:
			
		

> Get a Nvidia GTX770 free! Bios flash and GTX680 not included but required.
> Same old renaming scam, new silicon my *ss



LoL, so true..
at the end of the article he also said an interesting words : "Enjoy Your Flashing"


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> So in fact the GTX770 will be a "GTX680 GHZ edition", like AMD did with their cards?



Just as much as this means that Nvidia will be buying out AMD. Get your 8970 with CUDA cores!!!


----------



## Kaynar (May 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Just as much as this means that Nvidia will be buying out AMD. Get your 8970 with CUDA cores!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-05-14/HD8970.jpg



hahah ye ok.

That just reminds me of a friend few days ago who showed me GPU-z pic from Ocaholic where we could see a GTX780 with 6GB RAM and DX12 support. And was like: don't these guys on this site check what they are uploading? (they were really convinced it was a valid rumor even with that DX12 lol)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Just as much as this means that Nvidia will be buying out AMD. Get your 8970 with CUDA cores!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-05-14/HD8970.jpg



Shut up and take my money already .


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 14, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> SIGSEGV said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by CD via S|A said
> ...


Meanwhile, AMD pretty much do the exact same thing, and...


> AMD is going to be launching Tahiti 2 in the near future, at least according to almost every board maker in Taipei. T2 to T1 in silicon isn’t anything like T2 was to T1 in the movies, *but there is a lot of good here*.
> End result...likely to be called HD7970 GHz edition as is all the rage nowadays... it should run at the same TDP or less than current Tahitis. *That means no board changes, no cooler changes, and likely no memory changes either, but all of those things are just fine the way they are now*.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Meanwhile, AMD pretty much do the exact same thing, and...



Well no that's the same card with a core revision and the same name but higher clocked.  Nvidia and amd bith do this all the tine 6770-7700, gts250/9800gtx/9800gtx+/8800gts 512 etc.


----------



## okidna (May 14, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Meanwhile, AMD pretty much do the exact same thing, and...



Double standard to the max! 

IMO, CD is a joke, for him everything about NVIDIA is bad, bad, bad, and everything about AMD is good, great, and better. 

I bet he doesn't even remember about 6770, 6750, 7670 (OEM), and the whole 8000 OEM series.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Well no that's the same card with a core revision and the same name but higher clocked.  Nvidia and amd bith do this all the tine 6770-7700, gts250/9800gtx/9800gtx+/8800gts 512 etc.


Well, I certainly would have used a straight AMD rebrand (i.e. the HD 5770/5750 to 6770/6750*) example from Charlie D...except that he doesn't actually get around to writing anything about them  
Sometimes a non-article is worth a thousand words.

*I think AMD actually attempted to deflect early criticism by announcing that the cards would be OEM only parts...so much for that.


----------



## cowie (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for shedding some light and facts on this Wizz


----------



## D007 (May 14, 2013)

Ok, so there is no point to flashing then right?
I can just OC my 680's from the sound of it.
Flashing will yield no higher performance correct?


----------



## DarkOCean (May 14, 2013)

D007 said:


> Flashing will yield no higher performance correct?


Only increase in performance will come from the obviously increased clocks so ... just do the oc youself.


----------



## NeoXF (May 14, 2013)

Sooo... that means that GeForce GTX 770 will have higher (actual) TDP than Radeon HD 7970GHz?

MOAR GIGAHURTZZ PL0X!!!


----------



## Casecutter (May 14, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Meanwhile, AMD pretty much do the exact same thing, and...


Ah, that was the speculation like a year ago... can you bring anything more recent? 

Back to the GTX680 to 770 flash... It should be do-able and though not any big thing over clocking it yourself. The real big deal would be new Boost algorithm which will probably bring more granularity.  And while you might flash to the new clocks and boost setting, on a GTX680 with reference ASIC chip and perhaps not the quality of memory modules all that’s going to happen is the new algorithm will just pull back on clock as it sees heat.  Meaning the flash might show you can “attain” such setting, but it depends on the PCB/cooling and quality of the chips on your GTX680 determine how much or how often.  The up side is the new Boost algorithm will probably protect a flashed GTX680 better than the dynamic clock profile that came with the first version.

The big downside you fry it after the flash and send it in for warranty they can read the Bios and say so sorry, do you what to pay to have us ship your $450 brick back?


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> The up side is the new Boost algorithm will probably protect a flashed GTX680 better than the dynamic clock profile that came with the first version.



This BIOS will not enable the new Boost algorithm


----------



## Casecutter (May 14, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> This BIOS will not enable the new Boost algorithm


So then there's not any good reason for trying it... in my mind.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 14, 2013)

If these price quotes come to fruition then I don't see prices coming down much or at all for current gtx670 / gtx680 cards.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 14, 2013)

Hilux SSRG said:


> If these price quotes come to fruition then I don't see prices coming down much or at all for current gtx670 / gtx680 cards.



course they wont, what do you take Nvidia for a charity company?


----------



## NeoXF (May 14, 2013)

Lame... but wasn't this to be expected, cause like... almost year ago wasn't nVidia all about saying they will be delaying Maxwell and such? Even tho I gotta say, I would've thought that they would at least release proper respins on the current chips... like GK114 or GK120 and such...


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

btarunr said:


> GeForce GTX 680 Can Be Flashed to GTX 770?
> 
> No it can't...



So... this was fake after all, perhaps the title to this "news" article should be updated, as it's kinda misleading. 

Thanks for the update W1zz, chances are the 770 will end up using an updated version of GK104, but for now this is only speculation, I'm glad the TPU gang was able to debunk this hoax, but maybe this kind of articles shouldn't be posted in the front page until further investigation has been made?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> So... this was fake after all, perhaps the title to this "news" article should be updated, as it's kinda misleading.
> 
> Thanks for the update W1zz, chances are the 770 will end up using an updated version of GK104, but for now this is only speculation, I'm glad the TPU gang was able to debunk this hoax, but maybe this kind of articles shouldn't be posted in the front page until further investigation has been made?



On a quiet day it's not a bad thing to chat about imho


----------



## m1dg3t (May 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Well no that's the same card with a core revision and the same name but higher clocked.  Nvidia and amd bith do this all the tine 6770-7700, gts250/9800gtx/9800gtx+/8800gts 512 etc.



The difference with AMD/ATi rebranding though is that they relegate it to the lower spec & mobile cards. Not respinning the mid/top range all the while increasing the price, a la Nvidia.

Plus AMD/ATi drop prices and now include a buttload of games! 



DarkOCean said:


> course they wont, what do you take Nvidia for a charity company?



I'd be happy to see an Nvidia card for sale at "MSRP"


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> On a quiet day it's not a bad thing to chat about imho



Agreed a 100% but IMHO the front page should be used for real tech news if you know what I mean, but anyways TPU always does a pretty good job weeding out what makes it to the main page, not in this particular case though


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> The difference with AMD/ATi rebranding though is that they relegate it to the lower spec & mobile cards. Not respinning the mid/top range all the while increasing the price, a la Nvidia.
> 
> Plus AMD/ATi drop prices and now include a buttload of games!
> 
> ...



I think we're all in agreement it happens on both sides, but tit for tat baiting isn't helping anyone dude,  if I started something earlier  im sorry imho its important people are aware what gfx cards are and are not respins but not so they don't buy them,  just so they buy in an informed and price aware way and don't get ripped off. 

And I am only bothered because ive seen it, despite my advice my mate bought a sodding army of 9800 respins but he is a tard.

Oh and I make me chuckle too after some of the debating I've done here.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 14, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I think we're all in agreement it happens on both sides, but tit for tat baiting isn't helping anyone dude,  if I started something earlier  im sorry imho its important people are aware what gfx cards are and are not respins but not so they don't buy them,  just so they buy in an informed and price aware way and don't get ripped off.
> 
> And I am only bothered because ive seen it, despite my advice my mate bought a sodding army of 9800 respins but he is a tard.



Who's baiting? Facts are facts. You mad?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Who's baiting? Facts are facts. You mad?



Possibly,  is thT bad .


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 14, 2013)

For shame NVIDIA.  For shame. :shadedshu


----------



## angryblanket (May 14, 2013)

I don't understand all this non sense over cards that haven't even been announced and are rumors at best


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2013)

angryblanket said:


> I don't understand all this non sense over cards that haven't even been announced and are rumors at best



Especially since Nvidia has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Baum (May 14, 2013)

Apart from the news and speculating thing...

where's the "SLI" lockout device based or device id located if not in the video bios W1zzard?

the driver itself should be moddable too to force some sort of sli-chaotix mode ^^


----------



## OneCool (May 14, 2013)

I want to flash my 7850 to a 770...lets DO IT!!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> For shame NVIDIA.  For shame. :shadedshu



See, and this is why the title should be edited, please note I'm not saying there's anything wrong with what you just said, actually I had the exact same reaction in my first post, it's fake news, W1zzard already debunked this rumor. 

I'm not vouching for Nvidia or anything, just pointing out the fact that this is all bogus, and for now it's just speculation, so blaming them isn't fair.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 14, 2013)

In all fairness to the news team, it was valid news untill it was "debunked"


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> In all fairness to the news team, it was valid news untill it was "debunked"



yup, instead of just deleting the post and facing potential conspiracy theories we decided to clear it up and inform users, which is why tpu exists after all.



Baum said:


> where's the "SLI" lockout device based or device id located if not in the video bios W1zzard?
> 
> the driver itself should be moddable too to force some sort of sli-chaotix mode ^^



it's located in the driver's code. Yes, you could mod the driver, but due to digital signature requirement it wouldn't load anymore unless you make some changes to Windows and NVIDIA would fix it quickly, then the cat and mouse game starts using more and more complicated protections


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2013)

People flashed gts 250's to 9800gtx+ to get sli to work no idea why this would be different.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> People flashed gts 250's to 9800gtx+ to get sli to work no idea why this would be different.



Does SLi read from the .ini file to allow it or not would be the question I suppose.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Does SLi read from the .ini file to allow it or not would be the question I suppose.



you mean the inf file, and no. it's inside the driver's program code


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> In all fairness to the news team, it was valid news untill it was "debunked"



Yes, also, as I mentioned before TPU is really good at weeding out fake news, before they make it to the front page 



W1zzard said:


> yup, instead of just deleting the post and facing potential conspiracy theories we decided to clear it up and inform users, which is why tpu exists after all.



Precisely, and you're doing a fantastic job clearing this whole thing out and informing users, and I agree, this thread should not be deleted, it's just than in light of your discovery, and due to the fact that the article title clearly contradicts your findings (even though it has been postulated as a question), it was my suggestion to edit the title, as readers automatically assume that 680 can in fact be flashed to 770, when that's actually not the case.

But it was just a suggestion, and there's probably no point in bringing this up anymore as this was posted yesterday, so it's better to move on


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 14, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> See, and this is why the title should be edited, please note I'm not saying there's anything wrong with what you just said, actually I had the exact same reaction in my first post, it's fake news, W1zzard already debunked this rumor.
> 
> I'm not vouching for Nvidia or anything, just pointing out the fact that this is all bogus, and for now it's just speculation, so blaming them isn't fair.



Yeah, I was mostly...mostly...kidding.

But what is this 'fair' you talk of?

Maybe if you showed me where it exists I would understand better.


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> you mean the inf file, and no. it's inside the driver's program code



So the driver allows the GTS 250 and 9800GTX+ to run in SLi regardless of device ID.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 14, 2013)

cdawall said:


> So the driver allows the GTS 250 and 9800GTX+ to run in SLi regardless of device ID.



Cards based on both G92 and G92b actually do have same device id.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2013)

So I guess, my 680 is already faster then a 770 at a 1270 core clock speed.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Just use normal OC software to use these speeds. It's really no different
> 
> 
> 
> It most probably won't. SLI is locked to same device ID (unless NVIDIA changes their mind). And the BIOS does not and can not change the device ID.



Tweektown and a fair few others have run with this story today ,,Hmmmn, to be fair Tweektown directly points to TPU as already debunking it .


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 15, 2013)

[OT...but what the hell- the original "story" is toast anyhow]


Casecutter said:


> Ah, that was the speculation like a year ago... can you bring anything more recent?
> 
> 
> HumanSmoke said:
> ...


It concerns AMD's *CURRENT* high end single GPU card. How much more recent do you need ?  [ ? is rhetorical since I know your earlier question/response was merely trolling. BTW the timeframe is 9 months, and CD didn't see fit to comment on the 7950 Boost]
[/OT]


----------



## Relayer (May 16, 2013)

erocker said:


> Just as much as this means that Nvidia will be buying out AMD. Get your 8970 with CUDA cores!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-05-14/HD8970.jpg



So, are you saying that the 770 is not an O/C'd rebadge of the 680?


----------



## Relayer (May 16, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> [OT...but what the hell- the original "story" is toast anyhow]
> 
> It concerns AMD's *CURRENT* high end single GPU card. How much more recent do you need ?  [ ? is rhetorical since I know your earlier question/response was merely trolling. BTW the timeframe is 9 months, and CD didn't see fit to comment on the 7950 Boost]
> [/OT]



The 7950 boost was never passed off as a new card. They sent the new bios to the reviewers to flash their old cards and it was reported right in the reviews.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 16, 2013)

Relayer said:


> The 7950 boost was never passed off as a new card. They sent the new bios to the reviewers to flash their old cards and it was reported right in the reviews.


Didn't say it was -if that was your impression then it isn't correct. I just said that Chas didn't feel the need to comment on it -hence why I supplied the Chas D fluff piece on the HD 7970GE....and you just KNOW, that if Nvidia had released a higher clocked BIOS for ANY card to realign performance/gain PR points, then Chas would have had PLENTY to say on the matter. 

In fact, you could argue that the GTX 770/760Ti and todays "announcement" of the HD 8970M aren't that dissimilar...clock boosts of existing silicon touted as a new series.
whereas, SemiAutistic's HD 8970M coverage doesn't even allude to the fact that the card is a rebranded Pitcairn based HD 7970M. One's the "Fastest Mobile Graphics Card" (presumably the capitalization is for maximum effect), and one's "Same old renaming scam, new silicon my *ss". And while Chas didn't write both articles, the 8970M fluff piece is on par with the earlier 7970GE piece...and he is the owner of the site.






/waits for inevitable counter-argument that mGPU "doesn't count"


----------



## m1dg3t (May 16, 2013)

@ HumanSmoke: GTFO with your trollsh1t 



W1zzard said:


> yup, instead of just deleting the post and facing potential conspiracy theories we decided to clear it up and inform users, which is why tpu exists after all.



I come here for the goats, mainly, and party supplies! 



15th Warlock said:


> Yes, also, as I mentioned before TPU is really good at weeding out fake news, before they make it to the front page



Well, to me, there is/was a certain level of uncertainty presumed in the title as denoted by the ? at the end of it. So there is nothing wrong with it. It was never attempted to be "passed" off, OR presented as fact. The title of the article is a "Pseudo Question"


----------



## Baum (May 16, 2013)

i'am gonna flash mine to GTX 999 so what you gonna do nvidia?

dang!

Thanks for clearing the sli lock, it'S just silly as people would buy new cards instead of getting the same card of ebay for sli if you want more performance... the next generation then should be equal to two cards from the old ones!


----------



## Relayer (May 17, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Didn't say it was -if that was your impression then it isn't correct. I just said that Chas didn't feel the need to comment on it -hence why I supplied the Chas D fluff piece on the HD 7970GE....and you just KNOW, that if Nvidia had released a higher clocked BIOS for ANY card to realign performance/gain PR points, then Chas would have had PLENTY to say on the matter.
> 
> In fact, you could argue that the GTX 770/760Ti and todays "announcement" of the HD 8970M aren't that dissimilar...clock boosts of existing silicon touted as a new series.
> whereas, SemiAutistic's HD 8970M coverage doesn't even allude to the fact that the card is a rebranded Pitcairn based HD 7970M. One's the "Fastest Mobile Graphics Card" (presumably the capitalization is for maximum effect), and one's "Same old renaming scam, new silicon my *ss". And while Chas didn't write both articles, the 8970M fluff piece is on par with the earlier 7970GE piece...and he is the owner of the site.
> ...



Doesn't change the comment you made about the 7950 boost as being wrong.

Bottom line is both companies have nothing new and need to have new sku's to generate interest. Apparently, nVidia didn't think just releasing a Titan Lite would be enough. They wanted something "new" :cough: to compete directly against AMD's current lineup, as well. They could have simply released the new cut down GK110 card and reduced pricing on the 600 series, but renaming them makes them appear as new and improved, and better value to the unwashed masses. It will probably allow them to be sold at higher prices, too. I understand this and it's a smart move. It is annoying though that people are trying to help nVidia's marketing by playing along, when they know better.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 17, 2013)

Ah, the AMD Cheerleaders That Wouldn't Rest

@M1dg3t....really. Seems like a case of Pot/Kettle/Black if ever I saw one


m1dg3t said:


> The difference with AMD/ATi rebranding though is that they relegate it to the lower spec & mobile cards. Not respinning the mid/top range all the while increasing the price, a la Nvidia.


lower spec & mobile cards ? There is actually a train of thought that goes something along the lines of the higher the market segment price, the more conversant with tech the user is likely to be. It's also generally held to be a truism that lower spec cards have higher sales- both of these factors would point to the rebranding of "lower spec & mobile cards" as carrying a reasonable importance.
As for increasing the price...can you post a link for that? Last time I checked, the GTX 770 (with ~GTX 680+ perf.) was rumoured to be $449, and the GTX 760 Ti (~GTX 670+ perf.) was $299-359 - which actually stacks up pretty well against the outgoing 600 series cards...and fairly reasonable compared to, say the 7970GE launch price of 10% more than the vanilla 7970 for 10% more performance.


Relayer said:


> Doesn't change the comment you made about the 7950 boost as being wrong.


How so? What I said was:


> and CD didn't see fit to comment on the 7950 Boost


Did Chas actually comment on the 7950 Boost? I don't think so. 

Taking the liberty of anticipating your next not-strictly-relevant-tangential-argument... Maybe, you're referring to AMD not making any PR points from introducing the SKU, and just slipping in the firmware with a minimum of fanfare- i.e. no big press release and slide deck presentation:





I don't think that happened either.


Relayer said:


> They could have simply released the new cut down GK110 card and reduced pricing on the 600 series, but renaming them makes them appear as new and improved, and better value to the unwashed masses.


You know the capabilities of the new cards? - do tell. From my understanding, W1zzard has postulated that the new series would likely be using a revised boost algorithm, and EVGA- usually a staunch adherer to the Nvidia reference design seem to tease a marked change to the standard blower-fan. Personally I'd be inclined to wait until the performance is known before casting judgement...but for someone whose likely won't ever buy an Nvidia product (given that your contributions in SA's 7970GE review thread consisted almost entirely of knocking down the GTX 680 and its review numbers) I wonder why you bother.


----------



## Casecutter (May 17, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Ah, the AMD Cheerleaders That Wouldn't Rest
> I wonder why you bother.


Because trolls and marketing should *not* be allowed to twist and enter revisionist history.


----------



## NeoXF (May 18, 2013)

Funny thing that nVidia is yet to offer any real details on Maxwell... other than it'll be the next coming of Jesus or something... LOL


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 18, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> Funny thing that nVidia is yet to offer any real details on Maxwell... other than it'll be the next coming of Jesus or something... LOL



Cool story bro.


----------



## Relayer (May 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> You know the capabilities of the new cards? - do tell. From my understanding, W1zzard has postulated that the new series would likely be using a revised boost algorithm, and EVGA- usually a staunch adherer to the Nvidia reference design seem to tease a marked change to the standard blower-fan. Personally I'd be inclined to wait until the performance is known before casting judgement...but for someone whose likely won't ever buy an Nvidia product (given that your contributions in SA's 7970GE review thread consisted almost entirely of knocking down the GTX 680 and its review numbers) I wonder why you bother.



That's the 780 you linked to, which has nothing to do with rebranding the 600 series to 700 so people will actually think they are new. Now, of course we are only going on what has been rumored so far. If the 770/760ti aren't just rebranded 680/670 with updated software (like the 7950 boost) then all of my observations are moot. Time will tell.

As far as my post on s/a. If you think it doesn't matter that [H]'s review 680 boosted to 1200-1300 and I've yet to see anyone report a 680 they bought at retail boosted so high, I don't know what to say. I think it's worth noting. Also, nice to see I've got a fan. I'm flattered. Here's something for you to consider. I also have different user names at other forums.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 19, 2013)

Relayer said:


> That's the 780 you linked to, which has nothing to do with rebranding the 600 series to 700


Why? Because some random posts a comment under a YouTube video? I can see why you follow Cult of Charlie.

EVGA Teases ACX Cooler for GeForce GTX 780 and *GTX 770*


Relayer said:


> As far as my post on s/a.... I think it's worth noting.


Seems to be quite a lot of your posts on the *HD 7970 GE review *thread - none of which actually address the card being reviewed...but an awful lot concerning Nvidia cards. Some people might deduce a fixation.


Relayer said:


> Also, nice to see I've got a fan.I'm flattered.


Simple deduction and a rudimentary Google search. Try it, it's easy: [username] + Nvidia + [negative adjective] 


Relayer said:


> Here's something for you to consider. I also have different user names at other forums.


Me too. Here's a freebee for you. My name appears on the byline and my username at the end of the article. You'll have to dig a little harder if you're looking for my present SA title though.


----------



## Relayer (May 19, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Me too. Here's a freebee for you. My name appears on the byline and my username at the end of the article. You'll have to dig a little harder if you're looking for my present SA title though.



I'll leave the google searching, etc. to you. You have me confused with someone who cares.


----------



## Casecutter (May 20, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> if you're looking for my present SA title


Is it because you're banned using that username... So you mainly blow smoke here for us at techPowerUp... ostracized from other haunts? 
Lucky us


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> yup, instead of just deleting the post and facing potential conspiracy theories we decided to clear it up and inform users, which is why tpu exists after all.
> 
> 
> 
> it's located in the driver's code. Yes, you could mod the driver, but due to digital signature requirement it wouldn't load anymore unless you make some changes to Windows and NVIDIA would fix it quickly, then the cat and mouse game starts using more and more complicated protections



According to Anatolymik (who did exactly what you described quite a while ago)
his present SLI hack is very difficult to counter, due to the way it is written (pretty low-level and early in boot if i remember) 
Before that was possible,Nvidia even had entered some malicious code into their drivers to make systems crash that had the hack installed...intentionally.

So, Hybrid SLI with different cards, and the hack should still be up and running somewhere along these forums,for the people that want to try it out themselves


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Is it because you're banned using that username... So you mainly blow smoke here for us at techPowerUp... ostracized from other haunts?
> Lucky us



Seriously though. I do not think I have ever seen him post a single thing on this forum that is helpful to anyone.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 20, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Is it because you're banned using that username... So you mainly blow smoke here for us at techPowerUp... ostracized from other haunts?
> Lucky us


You want to talk about blowing smoke ? How about I put together a little compendium of your supposed versions of events? There's certainly a lot of misinformation to choose from.

Re: that account. I took Charlie/Copper to task for daring to suggest that Chas might actually follow through with getting some articles out regarding Intel's lawsuit failures (AMD, Nvidia specifically)- since his stock answer to anything that could lead to Intel criticism is to sweep it under the rug...oh, and being one of those daring to question the veracity of John Fruehe's (also known as JF_AMD on many forums) claims for Bulldozer, and the subsequent banning of people who questioned his numbers - nothing like having a sig that basically says "Company VP" to help sway the moderators into wielding the banhammer. And my account was very, very far from being the only one chopped.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Seriously though. I do not think I have ever seen him post a single thing on this forum that is helpful to anyone.


Here, allow me to help out.
You and Casecutter should really torque up the personal baiting- it really becomes you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 20, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> You want to talk about blowing smoke ? How about I put together a little compendium of your supposed versions of events? There's certainly a lot of misinformation to choose from.
> 
> Re: that account. I took Charlie/Copper to task for daring to suggest that Chas might actually follow through with getting some articles out regarding Intel's lawsuit failures (AMD, Nvidia specifically)- since his stock answer to anything that could lead to Intel criticism is to sweep it under the rug...oh, and being one of those daring to question the veracity of John Fruehe's (also known as JF_AMD on many forums) claims for Bulldozer, and the subsequent banning of people who questioned his numbers - nothing like having a sig that basically says "Company VP" to help sway the moderators into wielding the banhammer. And my account was very, very far from being the only one chopped.



Just stop posting, anything you are posting has nothing to do with the title of this thread.

*"Geforce GTX 680 Can Be Flashed to GTX770" *


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just stop posting, anything you are posting has nothing to do with the title of this thread


Nor does 


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Seriously though. I do not think I have ever seen him post a single thing on this forum that is helpful to anyone.


or


Casecutter said:


> Is it because you're banned using that username... So you mainly blow smoke here for us at techPowerUp... ostracized from other haunts?
> Lucky us


...for that matter. Why the sudden change of heart ?
BTW:


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Seriously though. I do not think I have ever seen him post a single thing on this forum that is helpful to anyone.








Oops.
Anyhow, I'll take your advice...assuming you take your own that is, and Casecutter can restrain himself from playing wingman.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 22, 2013)

Relayer said:


> I'll leave the google searching, etc. to you. You have me confused with someone who cares.



 +1

No love for trolls


----------



## Casecutter (May 22, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> can restrain himself from playing wingman


Interesting, how long have you had such a complex?


----------

